# Room deoderizer recipe?



## Obsidian (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd like to make some room freshener spray with FO's, what is the best way to make it? Most of the recipes I've found just have water and EO's, doesn't seem like the scent would mix well with water.


----------



## lsg (Dec 1, 2013)

I think just distilled water, Polysorbate 20, preservative and essential oils will make a room spray.

https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Environmental_Room_Spray_Recipe_s/308.htm

http://web.archive.org/web/20110811065243/http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_sprays.html


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for those links. I was hoping I could make something simpler though, without any added chemicals or preservatives. This will just be for myself and my mom.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 1, 2013)

You won't get a fragrance or essential oil to really mix with the water without a solubilizer like Polysorbate. 

You can try a 50:50 mix of water and vodka (80 proof) and see how that works for you. Add your EOs or FOs to the water-vodka mix. Use with a fine-mist atomizer pump.

I add about 5% fragrance for a room air spray. That translates roughly to 90 drops of fragrance in a mix of 3 TBL water and 3 TBL vodka. Shake very well before use and while you spray. 

Avoid spraying on or near pets, especially cats, birds, and other small critters. Avoid spraying on painted or varnished surfaces -- the alcohol or the fragrance can damage the finish.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks DeeAnna, I'll try that mix. My mom is just looking for something to use around the house or in the car so a small amount will be perfect.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 1, 2013)

Go fer it! You might want to test your mom's car upholstery if it's vinyl or leather -- swab a drop onto an inconspicuous place and see if anything happens. EOs can eat plastic, leaving it sticky and nasty. FOs might not be so aggressive, but it's worth a check just to be sure. Leather upholstery for cars is often coated with urethane for durability.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 1, 2013)

I made roll on perfume with glycerine, vodka, and FO's. Mixes well but I still give it a shake before using. I believe my mix is 80/17/3 vodka/glycerine/FO


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 1, 2013)

We have been making Natures Garden Smelly Jelly & love it!  You can get Soil Moist in the garden dept at most stores & then you would have a lifetime supply of smelly jelly. NG has a recipe on their site.


----------

